# New Sign up required for new Services Agreement?



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Everybody seems to be having conniptions about the new SA and its impact on GST collection. I cannot see that anything has changed for those who never provided an ABN to Über (and why would you?)

The bigger issue as I see it is the requirement for the new sign up, which would appear to co-incide with the new agreement(s).

Anybody else just got this?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

There will definitely be a new sign-up including for existing drivers, and those who choose not to sign up will be treated as having chosen to lose access to the app. There are no certainties apart from death, taxes, and loss of access to the Uber driver app for choosing not to sign up.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

SA sounds easy, in Hobart you also need a "working with vulnerable people" check.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> SA sounds easy, in Hobart you also need a "working with vulnerable people" check.


Yes. And I can understand why that might be so. There are probably a lot of Melbournians visiting Hobart, and as half of them would have real difficulty conducting an intelligible conversation, I feel that a "working with vulnerable people" check, is a very good requirement.

.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes. And I can understand why that might be so. There are probably a lot of Melbournians visiting Hobart, and as half of them would have real difficulty conducting an intelligible conversation, I feel that a "working with vulnerable people" check, is a very good requirement.
> 
> .


Oh snap!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> SA sounds easy, in Hobart you also need a "working with vulnerable people" check.


Canberra also now requires a Working With Vulnerable People card.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Canberra also now requires a Working With Vulnerable People card.


Like politicians?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Some people seem to get off the subject so easily.....
I'm still getting this new sign up stuff. Is anybody else getting bombarded with this new sign up stuff?


----------

